
How can ad tech stay relevant as people become informed of the business model? - Nuance
https://www.quora.com/How-can-companies-like-Facebook-and-Google-stay-relevant-as-more-people-become-better-informed-of-their-business-model?share=1
======
wu-ikkyu
The conclusion of the answer, written by a former Google employee, is composed
of absurd false dichotomies and strawman arguments.

>So what’s the alternative? A world where everyone uses Duck Duck Go, all
email is deleted from the server once its read (less secure, more prone to
data loss, by the way), no one uses their real name on the Internet, all ads
are for Budweiser and Huggies, and every important web service uses a
subscription model? No thanks. I’ll take Facebook and Google any day.

